# Wickes 160 Bar Pressure Washer Special Offer



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Decided after much deliberation whilst trying to clean my decking this weekend that I would invest in the 160 Bar 510 L p/h.

The Detailing Forum I am on reckons that it is a better product than the Karcher which has slightly less pressure and output per hour. The Karcher is listed at something like £450.00 and the Wickes at £200.00, however check this out:

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/186899

Went down yesterday to £120!

I can tell you that there are two still in Trowbridge branch!

If you don't have a pressure washer for cleaning your MH, this is the product to go for and it comes with a year warranty!

Regards

Chris


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi... I wouldn't reccomend using a very high pressure washer on a M/H or Caravan.. as they cause more damage than you tend to realise...They fetch off Decals...open up to Water Leaks and blast the paint off from a stone chip wound...The safest way is to use a bucket of soapy water and one of those telescopic brushes..

Teckie (Caravanner/M/H'er 36 years)


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Chris.. if you read the "Suitable for" section on the Wicks Link you will see there is no mention of M/H's or Caravans ! :wink: 


Cheers 

Teckie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Teckie,

Easiest way to clear soap off any vehicle is with a power washer. Now I do not for one moment think any one of our members would be daft enough to use the full force of a pressure washer on a MH!

However if you think they would :lol: 

Been using mine on Winnie with care and it takes considerably less time!

Great tool for the car or patio as well of course.

Regards

Chris


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Chris... I wasn't suggesting anything... I was merely advising as the unforseen problem with using a pressure washer on a M/H and Caravan is that the pressure tends to lift the sealer at panel joints and thereafter lets water seep through resulting in interior damp !

But of course no one has to take any notice of my advice and everyone and anyone can use the pressure washers at their own peril. :lol: 

Cars and Vans are different.. they don't have the flexible sealer jointed panels like M/H's and Caravans !.

I have owned a Pressure washer for years and only use it for my patio and brick walls and for cleaning the mud from under the wheel arches after a muddy weekend and being towed off by tractor. :roll: 

I remember several years ago my son in law had a twin axle caravan and didn't use it for over a year because of a business commitment and when the time came to use it again it was so filthy he borrowed a steam cleaner and the end result was... A nice clean caravan... but all the decals fell off and 3 plastic windows were distorted round the edges and cost him something like £500 for 3 new windows and set of Decals from Abbey Caravans.

Happy Motorhoming if we survive the storm that is suppose to be on the way ! :roll: 

Cheers 

Teckie.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Teckie,

I am sure our members are wise enough but with your advice they are sure to be OK!

Storm is here! We have lost power at our offices, in fact the village has gone off! I am at home in my study trying to catch up!

Hope everyone is OK out there!

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

Its been rough over here today, Cranky has been up and down like a yoyo, not sure if Jessica can work it all out :lol: 

Make sure you have that gennie fuelled up and thanks for highlighting the pressure washer. The boys at the tesco car wash use one on ours, albeit from a distance. I always gaffer tape over the fridge grill


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew,

Take it easy and I hope the weather is not too rough for you.

Chris


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

teckie said:


> The safest way is to use a bucket of soapy water and one of those telescopic brushes..
> Teckie (Caravanner/M/H'er 36 years)


Good advise, one of my best buys was such a brush with hose connector from Halfords ( but, at the price of a chaep pressure washer ). Works a treat and I'm not going to blow my joints apart.

I have a Karcher but never found it much use on vehicles, it always needs some rubbing as well, but anyone who has been through as car will will know that this has been known for a long time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good price*

Thats not a bad deal.

It has just cost me today, £85 in parts to fix our Karcher K7400. If I had known I would have binned it and bought one of these. The Karcher is forever splitting those nylon components. I see that one of them I have had to replace today has been replaced by a brass unit.

Trev.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Thought I would pass on a tip, not only about this pressure washer but about any.

I have been using this new one and been impressed for most of the time. However, occasionally I thought my pressure was going down on the mains. So would take the excuse for a cup of tea.

Today, it did not make sense that the pressure was down for a long time, so I fiddled around with the hose pipe inlet and discovered the pressure went from very low to absolute maximum. Further investigation showed the fault was due to the hozelock quick remove connector. You know the one that you take the gun off and it wont leak:

http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-2-2381-1095-hozelock-2185-waterstop-connector.asp

Replaced it for the normal one and and had not only constant pressure but more than I have ever had since using it!

Check what you have!

Regards


----------

